
Coronavirus could travel 27 feet, stay in air for hours: MIT researcher - hhs
https://nypost.com/2020/03/31/coronavirus-could-travel-27-feet-stay-in-air-for-hours-mit-researcher/
======
rossdavidh
Personally, I could believe it. However, that would basically amount to "if
you stay at home in your apartment, the person sharing the same ventilation
system can infect you", so I don't think authorities will be willing to admit
it's true.

